# bersa 45 uc dual tone



## mikim (May 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they are still making the following mfg# THUN45UCDT? It is the Thunder 45 Ultra Compact Dual Tone .... I'm looking for one and had a fella tell me it's discontinued ....but not so sure he actually knew or was just blowing smoke. If they are still available ... anyone know from where? ...... thanks


----------



## HvyMtl (Oct 4, 2008)

Far as I know they are still out there. If in Nashville, TN Friedman's has one on 21st ave.

Here is a linky to the importer - there is also supposedly a stainless one, and a gold plated accessories one (uh, not so handsome...)

http://www.bersafirearmsusa.com/main_dealers.php

click on map for dealers.

Click on the 45 series on the left to look at the versions


----------



## Lance0812 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Bersa Thunder*



mikim said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are still making the following mfg# THUN45UCDT? It is the Thunder 45 Ultra Compact Dual Tone .... I'm looking for one and had a fella tell me it's discontinued ....but not so sure he actually knew or was just blowing smoke. If they are still available ... anyone know from where? ...... thanks


Saw one last week at a Cabela's in Missouri. If you're near a Cabela's they might be able to order one for you.


----------

